

Airtel, an Indian ISP, penalized for blocking a torrent site - denzil_correa
http://www.medianama.com/2012/08/223-consumer-forum-airtel-torrent/

======
ankeshk
Airtel was penalized by an institution similar to the small claims court.
Airtel didn't contest the complaint. Most likely because it would cost them
more in legal fees than the maximum penalty a "District Consumer Disputes
Redressal Forum" can reward (Rs100,000. Less than $2,000.)

I'm pretty sure that if there were more complaints filed against them, they
would have contested it aggressively.

------
gyaresu
I had an Airtel 10GB/Month Airtel account for five months this year while in
India travelling.

Drove me CRAZY that my video upload provider Vimeo was one of the blocked
sites.

------
zaph0d
The court judgement is ambiguous as hell. It doesn't mention either the
website or the software that the plaintiff had tried to download.

This is how they explained the situation -

"The complainant has taken network service connection for his mobile since 5
years and subscribed for GPRS service. He tried to download an application
from website using his phone GPRS service through torrent."

Bittorrent through GPRS? Mind boggling.

------
Saketme
Just $364? They should have fined it more.

------
pmody
In India the penalties are never high. Sometimes it takes 4 to 5 years to
fight a case and just get $1000 to $1800 as compensation (if case is in the
favour of plaintiff).

